# Работники культурно-досуговых учреждений > Сценарии и программы мероприятий > Спектакли, сценки, конферанс >  Синхробуффонада:тексты для сценок

## Ирина Сенчилова

Синхробуффонада- это сценка, во время которой звучит фонограмма, связанная сюжетной линией ( музыка, шумы, возгласы, удары и т. д.), а под неё разыгрывается пантомима.
     ОПРЕДЕЛЕНИЕ ИЗ ИНТЕРНЕТА


Любовь-любовь, или Как это было
Филипп:
Мне говорят, я Аполлон. 
Спорить с этим нет причины.
Мне говорят, я эталон
Настоящего  мужчины.
Я ж не пью, не курю,
Милых дам я люблю.
Дал же мне Бог такую роль:
Вызывать сердцебиенье
 И не секрет, что я герой
Всевозможных похождений.
Я ж не пью, не курю,
Милых  дам я люблю.
(Филипп Киркоров –песня «Кто такой Филипп КиркороВ»-первый куплет. Альбом «Я не Рафаель» 1994)

Любимая. Любимый мой.
Ты мне зубки не заг-загаваривай. 
Если нечего дать, то проваливай.
На меня ты не расчи-, ты нерасчитывай
И в уме ты расходы все подсчитывай.
На-на-на-на-на, на-на-на-на-на,
Это не любовь,
На-на-на-на-на, на-на-на-на-на,
Это только морковь,
Которая бывает с виду зрелая,
А внутри окажется неспелая. Которая по цвету вроде красная,
А наяву она слегка ужасная.
Любимая
Но не твоя.
(Филипп Киркоров «любовь-морковь» (с А. Стоцкой) Альбом « Дуэты»(2004))

Ты ладонь в ладонь положишь, молча голову склоня,
Но и ты понять не можешь, что ты значишь для меня.
Звёзды в мире все и люди, словно листья на ветру.
Если ты меня  разлюбишь, в тот же вечер я умру.
( Филипп Киркоров «Ты, ты,ты» Альбом «Такой-сякой» -1992)

Хожу я по лезвию бритвы.
Терплю  поражения в битвах.
А ты всё качаешь права.
Любимая, ты не права.
А ты говоришь : «Так и надо!»
Моим поражениям рада.
Зачем же такие слова, а ?
Любимая, ты не права.
Виноват я, виноват – без суда и следствия.
Ты смени свой строгий взгляд на другие действия.
В море жизни я фрегат, потерпевший бедствие.
Виноват я , виноват без суда и следствия.
(«Виноват я,виноват» (1-й куплет + припев) Альбом «Скажи солнцу «Да» - СД!-1995)

Голос за кадром: Прошёл год

(в фартуке , с поварёшкой в руках)
А я пришёл сюда
Всю правду рассказать,
Как мне пришлось, друзья,
Жестоко пострадать.
И вот история печальная моя
Месье Брошкина,
Как уходил я  от своей
Мадам Брошкиной.
Я думал, будет она одна
Моим праздником,
Но ждали там меня
Мадам разные
Она сказала: «Вымой быстро мадам Чашкину
И мадам Ложкину.
А после этого почисть и пожарь
Мадам Картошкину.
Вот так вот, братцы, легла, легла, легла
Мадам Фишкина.
И чувствую, пришла
 Мадам Крышкина.
Она такая, никакая, что такая.
И что я  там забыл?
Ая-то каюсь, как я каюсь:
Ведь мой поезд приплыл.
На что позарился,
Уже и сам забыл.
Ну просто был неправ.
Ну простофиля был
Ну так прими меня назад
Таким , как есть,
Моя хорошая,
Ведь ты же ж добрая,
Мадам Брошкина.
И будем жить мы с тобой, с тобой
Душа в душку мы,
Ходить в киношку и 
Читать Пушкина.
А жизнь такая, растакая, блин, такая,
Штука сложная.
Давайте жить, друг ддругу всё прощая,
Как семья Брошкиных.
(Филипп Киркоров «Месье Брошкин» Альбом « Влюблённый и безумно одинокий» - 2002)

----------


## Ирина Сенчилова

В тридевятом царстве нашем  (синхробуффонада).


Синхробуффонада - это некий мультик на сцене. Этот жанр требует долгих репетиций, так как актеру нужно не только выучить фонограмму, но и быть под неё органичным. Добиться того, чтобы звук рождался от действия, а не актер работал под звуки - в этом и заключается ювелирность и профессионализм актеров, работающих в этом жанре».(Источник: op-pa.net)

Звучит песня из кинофильма «Там на неведомых дорожках»
Если вы не так уж боитесь Кощея
Или Бармалея и Бабу Ягу,
Приходите  в гости к нам поскорее,
Там, где зелёный дуб на берегу.
Там гуляет чёрный котище учёный,
Пьёт он молоко и не ловит мышей.
Это настоящий кот говорящий,
А на цепи сидит Горыныч Змей.

Под песню выносятся декорации ( трон), выходят царь и царевна

Голос за кадром: То ли днём, а то ли утром
Или может быть пораньше
В тридевятом царстве нашем
Чтобы песни спеть и
И почитать стихи
Собирались женихи.

ПоявляютсяЖенихи

Папуас: Я шоколадный заяц.
Я ласковый мерзавец.
Я сладкий на все сто. О-о-о!
(Пьер Нарцис «Шоколадный заяц»)

Китаец: шина-най –да-опа
Шина-шина-най
(группа «На-На»-песня «Фаина»)

Англичанин: Ай эм инглишмен ин Нью-йорк
(Стинг  «Englishman in New York»)

Русский: А я ушаночку потуже натяну
И в своё прошлое с тоскою загляну.
Слезу смахну,
Тайком тихонечко вздохну. 
Тайком тихонечко вздохну.
(Геннадий Жаров «Ушаночка»)

Царь:Здравствуйте, здравствуйте, гости!
Грусть и печали забросьте
Здравствуйте, здравствуйте, здрасьте,
Верные наши друзья
(Виктор Королёв «Здравствуйте гости»)
(Царь здоровается с женихами) Очень приятно, царь… (фраза из фильма «Иван Васильевич меняет профессию «

Царевна: До чего же  мы несчастные царевны!
Нам законом запрещается любить.
В царских семьях уж таков порядок древний:
По расчёту надо замуж выходить.
А я не хочу по расчёту.
А я по любви хочу.
Свободу, свободу ,мне дайте свободу.
Я птицею ввысь улечу.
(Песня Забавы из мультфильма «Летучий корабль»)

Царь и слуги: Что за дети нынче право. 
Никакой на них управы.
Мы своё здоровье тратим, 
Но на это наплевать им.
(из мультфильма « По следам бременских музыкантов»)

Царь: Состоянье у тебя истерическое.
Скушай, доченька, яйцо диетическое
Или, может, обратимся к врачу?
Царевна: Ничего я не хочу!
(песня из мультфильма « По следам бременских музыкантов»)

НОМЕРА ЖЕНИХОВ

Англичанин: песня «Scatman» -исполнитель Scatman John- начальный речитатив+ припев
Царевна: Ты готов услышать НЕТ?( Начальная фраза  одноимённой песни Natan и Kristina Si)

Папуас : песня группы «Кар-мен» -«Парень из Африки» !-й куплет+ припев
Царевна : Это что же такое,
Ни минуты покоя
Суета, беготня, толкотня!
И мечусь я в испуге, 
Словно в замкнутом круге.
Я устал, пощадите меня!
Это что же такое–
Повторяю с тоскою:
То одно, то другое,
То одно, то другое…
(«Песня Сыроежкина из т\ф «Приключение Электроника»)

Китаец: Опа, гангнам стайл ( под песню исполняет танец Псая)
Царевна: Уходи и дверь закрой.
У меня теперь другой
Мне не нужен больше твой 
Номер в книжке записной.

Под слова царевны выходит Русский
Русский: Душа летела над лужами,
Но не апрелем простужен был.
Твоим смертельным оружием,
Видимо, сам я себя  убил.
Душа летела над лужами,
Но не апрелем простужен был.
Твоим смертельным оружием,
Видимо, сам я себя убил. О-о-о.
(группа «Пятница», песня «Оружие»)
Царевна( подходит к Русскому) Так привычно, так небрежно
 Я тебя поцеловала ( Пугачёва «Я тебя поцеловала»)
Царевна зацеловывает Русского под финальные звуки этой песни .
Все поцелуи заканчиваются фразой из другой песни Пугачёвой: Настоящий полковник!»
Царь: Ну вы блин, даёте» ( фраза из фильма «Особенности национальной охоты»)

Немая сцена: герои замирают. Начинает звучать песня из фильма « Там на неведомых дорожках»
Приходите в гости к нам!
Поскорей приходите в гости к нам!
Кот про всё расскажет вам, 
Потому что он видел всё сам
Ах , как тихо и темно!
Ах, как чУдно и чуднО!
Ах, как страшно и смешно,
Зато в конце всё будет хорошо.
Под эту песню все герои выходят на поклон, после чего уходят.
     Январь  2016 Сенчилова Ирина

----------

